

PHP Has Grown Up, You Should Too - donatj
https://donatstudios.com/PHP-Has-Grown-Up

======
acomjean
php gets a lot of flack, for something powering the vast majority of sites on
the internet.

I belong to the Boston PHP group. I have never seen a group of people that
don't really care about the language and just want to build something cool. A
large portion of the Boston PHP talks are on thing web development that aren't
php (javascript, git and so on). They even teach a online class on javascript.

PHP developers tend not to love the language like python and ruby. Its not the
new hotness. But it works fine and runs fast, I kinda like it.

